# Knee to Groin Pain - Seeking Food Anti-Inflammatory Agents



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

A few days go I found myself scrambling back and forth up a steep hill with idling chain saw / chain brake engaged / on our road cutting a ton of oak rounds, legs revolving like bald tires on ice. Being 56, you probably think I should have learned my lesson about this. Me too. I have a gimpy, painful left knee to groin.

I am taking Rhus Tox as the pain tends to be aggravated by rest and loosens up with walking.

I broke down last night and started 400 mg of ibuprofen twice a day.

I want to stop the Ibupofen as soon as it feels better for a whole day, but would like a natural way to keep the inflammation down.

What is your favorite food item for this?


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Yellow flax seed from www.gotflax.com. I had knee to groin, plus a bad shoulder that wouldn't heal. The golden flax seed took care of it.


----------



## Ruralnurse (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi,

For anti-inflmatory properties cherries and cherry juice has shown to be helpful for many people. I am not aware of any specific research studies but there is quite a bit of evidence that it helps people with gout, which is inflamatory in nature. Typically people that have gout are instructed to take ibuprofen but lots of folks find relief with cherries. 

On another note my father is currently hospitalized. They are unsure what is exactly going on but his CRP (C-reactive protien) is elevated and that is an indicator of inflamation. His physician is going to put him on high doeses of steroids (for inflamation) but also high doses of ascorbic acid and they told me that is for the inflamation as well. So perhaps high does vitamin C helps with inflamation as well. I am unsure but you could look into it (Google). 

I personally think ibuprofen is a very safe medication if you don't have kidney problems and use it for a short time.

Good luck and I hope you heal quickly!

Ruralnurse


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I use Icey Hot patch for any type of muscle pain. The active ingredient is menthol.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Thanks Folks. RN... What symptoms put your Daddy in? 

We have Thorne's buffered Vitamin C which I you use for allergies and flax as well. I'll start some but will need to be careful as far as digestion goes! No cherries on hand.

Not sure about that icy patch, as what touches the South, will also touch the North. I had to find a creative way to relocate the inhabitants of the North last night when the muscle linament turned out to be to close for comfort


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm still chuckling over a title like "Knee to Groin pain". My first though yes, you betcha.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Bromelain. Natural and effective. Unfortunately you would have to eat innumerable pineapples to do you any good. Neither juice nor canned pineapple is a good source due to the heat involved in processing. Buy the highest GDU tablets you can find.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I "had" severe pain in my right hip and knee. I started taking:

1. Flaxseed Oil
2. Fish Oil
3. Turmeric
4. Osteo Bi-Flex

I take the Flaxseed Oil (once daily), the fish oil (1 twice a day with food), Tumeric (1 twice a day with food for about a week, skip a couple of days; start again), Osteo Bi-Flex (1 twice a day). This has taken the soreness/inflammation down significantly! If acid reflux begins, just drink a large glass of goat milk (alkaline ash) before retiring or take the Baking Soda mentioned below.

When I use to have terrible joint inflammation, I would drink 8 oz of warm water with 1 tsp of apple cider vinegar, 1 Tbs raw honey, 1 large dash of ground cinnamon in it. I would take it at night and by morning the pain was 90% gone. (This started causing acid reflux; so just before I went to bed, I took about 1/4 tsp Baking Soda with a full glass of water and that stopped this.)


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for the replies. The pain was getting duller today.

I tried flax seed and Vitamin C today. I have a little fish oil and cinnamon, and Tumeric. I kept the Ibuprofen down to 600 today.


----------



## Ruralnurse (Jun 23, 2011)

Rick said:


> Thanks Folks. RN... What symptoms put your Daddy in?


Not sure exactly, he is in Arizona and I am in Montana. But he had pain and inflamation in his lower legs, they thought possibly cellulitis. They treated with antibiotics as well as anti-inflamatories.

He will be on a plane to come live with me in the morning, I hope he is better and I can kee him well.

Ruralnurse


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Cayenne pepper. Take a quarter tea spoon and wash it down with water. Yeah, it's hot, yeah it can make you gassy at first. But it's an excellent anti inflammatory and a decent pain reliever.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Farmerwilly2 said:


> I'm still chuckling over a title like "Knee to Groin pain". My first though yes, you betcha.


Me too. I was going to recommend improving ones social skills.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

InvalidID said:


> Cayenne pepper. Take a quarter tea spoon and wash it down with water. Yeah, it's hot, yeah it can make you gassy at first. But it's an excellent anti inflammatory and a decent pain reliever.


Excellent +1! Many folks here would be amazed if they googled what Cayenne Pepper can be used for. A friend of mine had Cayenne Pepper Tincture... She came in their home and found her DH lying on the floor, just had a stroke, barely breathing, so she poured some Cayenne Tincture in his mouth. This saved his life! He underwent open heart surgery, has recovered completely, and this was 5 years ago...


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

motdaugrnds said:


> I "had" severe pain in my right hip and knee. I started taking:
> 
> 1. Flaxseed Oil
> 2. Fish Oil
> ...


Best post of the thread :goodjob:


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Farmerwilly2 said:


> I'm still chuckling over a title like "Knee to Groin pain". My first though yes, you betcha.


LOL, me too. I was going to suggest rolling around on the ground, clutching his privates and groaning loudly.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks Lori


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Anyone familiar with the Dr. Demto bit "a kick to the head"?


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Could not find the bit on you tube 

WIHH OUCH. I had this " lock up" - very similar to lower back spasms - 4 years ago and ibuprofen helped a lot, but I try not to use it. My pain was on the inside of the thigh. It is 98 percent gone, only notice it rolling around under the covers (gotta give Willy, Tink and what's his name some new bait).

Thanks

_-- Sent from my Palm Pre using Forums_


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

For any type of needed muscular, wounds, or burn healing, a regiment of CoQ10 is like a miracle.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Karen said:


> For any type of needed muscular, wounds, or burn healing, a regiment of CoQ10 is like a miracle.


Thanks Karen, I've heard the name before. I'll have to read about it.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

InvalidID said:


> Cayenne pepper. Take a quarter tea spoon and wash it down with water. Yeah, it's hot, yeah it can make you gassy at first. But it's an excellent anti inflammatory and a decent pain reliever.


I second this, but it is a lot easier to take cayenne pepper in capsule form. It may be labeled as capsicum. Cayenna pepper is also great for your heart...and other organs. My Naturopath told me to keep cayenne on me at all times as it will stop a heart attack in it's tracks. Fortunately I haven't gotten to test that one yet.

Also make sure you are drinking plenty of water. I was crippled in my hips to the point of needing a cane to walk at one point. It was due to dehydration! Like a lot of folks...I don't particularly like water, but I hate pain worse, so I drink lots of it now.

Uric acid will sometime be the culprit with joint pain. Apple cider vinegar and celery seeds can help with that. Besides, apple cider vinegar is excellent for you and you should be taking it anyhow. Good luck!


----------

